# MSN



## Karlos (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey anyone got MSN?? my addy is [email protected] add if ya want?


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

i added u but u arent online it seems, im [email protected]

goign to watch a film on telly soon though


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

pisshead and dollyparton eh? lol, this will be a great convo :lol:


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

i have msn and mine is [email protected]
and Tazzyasb has it too but she never remembers to use it lol.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

[email protected]

I'm hardly ever on anymore tho !


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Mines [email protected] add me if you want


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

we are [email protected] add us if u like can we add u guys


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

i love the way u share the same email. so cute! me and my boyfriend have access to internet at same time though so we'd argue about who gets to use the email addy!


----------



## Extreme (May 29, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> pisshead and dollyparton eh? lol, this will be a great convo :lol:


pmsl


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

we get anoyyed with eath other when we come on here cos i will be reading then deans like what have i ,issed or the way round an when we post he tries to tell me how to write things properly etc etc


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Dean

I usually let trese come on first, but then im on longer.


----------



## shazman27 (Jun 3, 2006)

my msn is [email protected]


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

mines [email protected] add me


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Dont use it much but feel free to say hi if you see me around


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

[email protected] add me too


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Mines in my profile :lol: :lol: So much easier than writing it down again.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

msn will end the world!!!! :twisted:


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

mine is in my profile too if any one wants to add me feel free to


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

snake100 said:


> mine is in my profile too if any one wants to add me feel free to


+1 8)


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

mines in my thingie too but im keep forgetting to sign in.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

[email protected] - all welcome to add me


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

Well I seem to have missed this one.. Mine is [email protected] I am not on very offten but feel free to add me and say hi when you see me online.. (Goes for all of you).


----------



## mcmak666 (Mar 31, 2006)

hey all, my email is [email protected] if anyone is interested lol :lol:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

and im [email protected]


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Old, I know, but Bored!!

[email protected]


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

scarlettvegetable said:


> Old, I know, but Bored!!
> 
> [email protected]


I take it your a big fan of your greens with it being in both your user name and email addy :lol: 

I love sprout too :thumb:


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Haha! Lol....well...they're good for you...:lol:

Also, its unique lol, like me!


----------



## snakesalive (Aug 6, 2006)

well this is me

[email protected]

k :wink:


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

[email protected]
dont laugh my dad made it up for me wen i was like 14!


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

seeing as were all adding our msn i will too [email protected]


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

mine is [email protected]


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

well I guess it would be rude not to add mine, if you wanna add me feel free.
 [email protected] ( its an msn account tho)


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

[email protected] is me.


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

[email protected]

feel free to ad


----------



## speedy123 (Aug 26, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## dragonsdad&mum (Aug 18, 2006)

[email protected] is us, would it be OK to add u guys, u can always block us if not....LOL...


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

dragonsdaddy said:


> [email protected] is us, would it be OK to add u guys, u can always block us if not....LOL...


its cool to add me, after all thats what this thread is for


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

like I said before, add me if you want. I am not on much but feel free to say hi if you do see me on!


----------



## cornsnakes N.I (May 6, 2006)

add me if ya want tho anyone that added my old one it has stopped working for me so the new one is in my profile


----------



## callum (Apr 15, 2006)

Add me if ya want [email protected]


----------

